

Hacker Angel Roy Rodenstein (founder of Going.com, sold to AOL) on Mixergy - epi0Bauqu
http://mixergy.com/how-a-first-time-entrepreneur-launched-going-com-and-sold-it-to-aol-with-roy-rodenstein/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Mixergy-blog+(Mixergy+-+Where+Ambitious+Upstarts+Mix)

======
royrod
No comments, hate mail, questions? :)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
You said you partnered with people with email lists and offered them a booth
at your event for them sending mail to their list. Do you think this method
could be a general way for other startups to get traction?

~~~
royrod
I do, and it's already used all the time (e.g. DailyCandy charges thousands of
dollars for a Dedicated Email for a given city's email list). What we did was
sort of roll our own campaign, trading the positive association with our
unique event as well as a booth, signage etc. there for cash-free marketing
for us.

